
Commit Comp, Free lunch for the most committed - lockyc
https://www.brendonbody.com/2019/04/28/commit-competition/
======
Kazooie_Bird
Could an incentive like this be counterintuitive by promoting faster/sloppier
work? Just because a developer commits frequently does not evaluate the
quality of work, thus punishing developers working more complicated and
thought out features.

